# Running a Business



## jepsie.2000 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello all, my wife and I are taking a 2 week vacation to the Lake Chapala area. We would like to move there eventually and run our business from there. Has any one else done this? Any regrets?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

jepsie.2000 said:


> Hello all, my wife and I are taking a 2 week vacation to the Lake Chapala area. We would like to move there eventually and run our business from there. Has any one else done this? Any regrets?


There at Lakeside the economy is staggering at the moment. There are many restuarants and food stores. I would suspect you need a good command of the Spanish language to opérate a business there and money to start up. Also you would need an IMN visa to do so from the Mexican Consulate in your área.

I presume if you could find a niche business you would have some luck. Everything has been tried and many Expats have failed there especially when the Snowbirds leave for 7 months each April.

I feel the key is to service the Mexican population where you have something to offer that is unique. Food is not one of them, I feel. Souvenirs and cheap art is not another. Mexicans don´t usualy buy that. An OXXO franchize in a busy área might work, they usually do. They might already have a group that owns the área though. 


By "run our business from there" mean on-line?


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I knew a couple who moved to SMA and were successful, but she was telecommuting as an actuary with her U.S. employer and he was a day trader. But then, they weren't "starting a business".....so.

AlanMexicali had good advice. A real shortage of "niches" that last.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

>>>> run our business from there

That's pretty vague if you want similar experiences


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sparks said:


> >>>> run our business from there
> 
> That's pretty vague if you want similar experiences


Agreed. More details about your business would equal more useful advice from forum members.


----------



## jepsie.2000 (Mar 27, 2014)

Sorry, should have explained my situation better. We own a business in Wisconsin, my daughter will manage it, and I will oversee from afar.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

jepsie.2000 said:


> Sorry, should have explained my situation better. We own a business in Wisconsin, my daughter will manage it, and I will oversee from afar.


I think there are many expats who live in Mexico and work, but their work is via the internet to a country other than Mexico. I've known probably a dozen such persons myself. The Lakeside communities are close to the GDL airport which has good international connections and you could easily return home to Wisconsin should the need arise. A reliable/high-speed internet connection/service will be important to you ... and arranging for that might be the biggest challenge you face.


----------



## jepsie.2000 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks for all the responses!


----------

